# Verkaufe Mac Mini i5 2,5 GHz 4GB Ram 500GB Festplattenspeicher



## Jonas441 (25. Juni 2014)

Liebe Community,
ich stelle meinen ein Jahre alten Mac Mini auf Ebay zum verkauf.
Wer Interesse hat kann ja mal mitbieten. 

Apple Mac Mini Intel Core i5 2.5 GHz, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB | eBay

Liebe Grüße Jonas


----------

